# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Nhà hàng trà sữa Rain - quán trà sữa ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

> Nhà hàng Trà Sữa Rain
> 
>   Địa chỉ: 41 Tân Canh – Phường 1 – Quận Tân Bình – Tp.HCM
> >> Xem bản đồ địa điểm trà sữa Rain


Đặt chân vào nhà hàng  trà sữa Rain,  bạn sẽ ấn tượng bởi lối thiết kế hiện đại. Không gian quán như rộng hơn  nhờ cách bài trí theo phong cách trẻ trung, trang trí nhẹ nhàng, dễ  thương với những bộ bàn ghế kiểu ngồi bệt, những chiếc kệ gỗ trưng bày  sách và truyện tranh, thú nhồi bông, hàng rào hoa, xe đạp hoa,… Đặc  biệt, nổi bật lên hai bên tường là những bức tranh hoạt hình lớn, góp  phần điểm tô sự sinh động cho không gian thêm phần lãng mạn.

 Nhà hàng có hai tầng, mỗi tầng mang một kiểu trang trí và kiểu bàn ghế  khác nhau. Tầng trệt là những chiếc bàn ghế gỗ có đệm lót. Tầng 1 lại  được bày những chiếc bàn nhỏ nhỏ có chiếc nệm xinh xinh. Hai phòng của  tầng 1 được trang trí theo phong cách năng động nhưng lại ấm cúng, thích  hợp cho những buổi họp nhóm hay tổ chức sinh nhật.

 

  Thực đơn phong phú với đủ màu sắc và hương vị

  Nhà hàng Rain có  thực đơn trà sữa phong phú với đủ màu sắc và hương vị như: chanh dây,  xí muội, mật ong, kiwi, bạc hà, dưa gang, dâu, xoài,… đi kèm là các loại  thạch như: trân châu, café, trái cây, chocolate, khoai môn, vải,…

 Nhà hàng còn phục vụ café và nhiều thức uống khác không kém phần thơm  ngon, hấp dẫn như: hồng trà, lục trà, sinh tố, nước ép. Bên cạnh đó là  các món điểm tâm, thức ăn nhanh có: cơm, nui, bún, khoai tây chiên, cá  viên chiên,…
  Dừng chân tại trà sữa Rain, cùng bạn bè thưởng thức ly trà sữa mát lạnh,  thơm ngon, tận hưởng những phút giây thư giãn sau những giờ học, giờ  làm mệt mỏi thật thú vị.







 
Còn có rất rất nhiều các món ngon nữa, cùng ghé trà sữa Rain để thướng thức nhé!



Nguồn: tổng hợp

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn ảnh cuối trông ngộ thế

----------


## lunas2

quán nhìn teen ghê

----------


## Mituot

kết cả không gian lẫn thực đơn

----------


## cheezelsoshi

nhìn dễ thương quá đi mất

----------


## pigcute

quán này coi có vẻ thân thiện ấm cúng đây

----------

